# خصم 300 ريال من سعر منتج التبييض الاصلى والفعال ولفتره محدوده



## مندوبة الخير2 (11 أغسطس 2014)

*ابر فينسي الاصليه بتركيز 12000جم







**
1-سوف يلاحظ الفرق من الابره الثانية وتعمل على تبيض من الداخل قبل الخارج و النتيجه الاكيده تكون خلال شهر
 2-ازالة آثار النمش والكلف.
 3-توحيد الون.
 4-ازلة آثار الحروق.
 5-التبييض وهوالشي الاساسي بها.
 3-نسبة الكولاجين عالية جدا لترميم البشرة.
 4-ازالة أثار حب الشباب والتصبغات الجلدية الصعبه.
 5-تعمل على حيوية البشرة واشراقها بشكل واضح وكبير.
 6-تساعد على نعومة البشرة والاشراق واللمعان.
*السعر الان 2500 بدلا من 2800 ريال 
هذا عرض انصحكم به خصم 300 ريال

للطلب *0592871593

تابعنا على تويتر 


=============================
*
*ابر التبييض الامريكية الاصليه بتركيز 10000 *







*
1- تعمل على تبيض ونضارة البشره
2- تعمل على بناء الجلد
3- معالجه اثار حب الشباب واسمرار البشره
4- توحيد لون الجسم والمناطق الغامقه في السرع وقت
5- لمعة ونعومة في البشرة 
مكونات الابر :
جلوتاثيون مضاد للاكسدة 10000ملغ 
حمض الفا ليبويك 1250 ملغ
حمض الاسكوربيك 1000 ملغ 
سوبر اكسيد الديسموتاز 350ملغ
مستخرج الرمان 3000وحدة دولية
مستخرج التوت 500ملغم
العلبة تحتوي على :5ابر 
تضرب وريد اوعضل 
مرة في الاسبوع 
تكفي مدة شهر واسبوع (خمس اسابيع )

*
*للطلب 0592871593


















*​


----------



## مندوبة الخير2 (16 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: خصم 300 ريال من سعر منتج التبييض الاصلى والفعال ولفتره محدوده*

*
للطلب 0592871593

تابعنا على تويتر 
*


----------



## مندوبة الخير2 (24 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: خصم 300 ريال من سعر منتج التبييض الاصلى والفعال ولفتره محدوده*

باقى القليل لانتهاء الكميه لهذا الشهر 
*للطلب 0592871593*


----------



## مندوبة الخير2 (27 أغسطس 2014)

*رد: خصم 300 ريال من سعر منتج التبييض الاصلى والفعال ولفتره محدوده*

#تبييض_البشره


----------



## مندوبة الخير2 (1 سبتمبر 2014)

*رد: خصم 300 ريال من سعر منتج التبييض الاصلى والفعال ولفتره محدوده*

*#تبييض_فعال_بدون_اضرار0592871593*


----------

